# PHP Problem (unexpected $end)

## Obelix

Hallo,

da ich im "Original"-Forum leider keine Antwort bekomme, poste ich mein Problem hier, denn hier sitzen die wahren Könner  :Smile: 

Ich habe ZoneMinder, eine Software für Videokameras, installiert, oder es zumindest versucht. Dazu habe ich mir die sourcen geholt, das ganze nach /opt/ZoneMinder gespeichert und per configure so eingerichtet, dass alles, was aus "make" und "make install" rauskommt nicht direkt ins gentoo System geschrieben wird, sondern in /opt bleibt. Hat auch alles gut hingehauen.

Dann gabs noch ein paar Einstellungen, Start- und Stopscripte und schließlich die web-Zugriffe, die ich unter /var/www/localhost/htdocs/zoneminder installiert habe.

Wenn ich nun versuche die Seite zu öffnen (http://192.168.1.210/zoneminder) kommt folgende Meldung:

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end in /mnt/raid/data/Linux/www/localhost/htdocs/zoneminder/includes/functions.php on line 2437

Was ich bisher erlesen konnte war, dass man in der php.ini die Einstellung für short-tags auf ON setzen soll. Das ist aber der Standard-Wert. Ein explizites Anschalten hat auch nicht geholfen.

Kann mir jemand dazu einen Rat geben? Ich bin mir sicher, dass das nur der Anfang der Probleme ist, bis die Kameras laufen, aber momentan ist es der Blocker für die ganze show...

Schöne Grüße

Obelix

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Warum versuchst du es nicht einfach mal mit layman und einem Overlay.

http://gpo.zugaina.org/www-misc/zoneminder

Das geht meistens besser als selber rein fummeln.

Hast du nach dem Anschalten der Short Tags den Apache neu gestartet?

Ich hab das mal runter geladen und versucht:

Wenn ich in /etc/php/cli-php5.3/php.ini short_open_tag = Off stehen hab, dann kommt der besagte Fehler:

```

# php -l functions.php 

PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected $end in functions.php on line 2437

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end in functions.php on line 2437

Errors parsing functions.php
```

Wenn ich in /etc/php/cli-php5.3/php.ini short_open_tag = On stehen hab, ist der Fehler weg:

```
# php -l functions.php 

No syntax errors detected in functions.php
```

Du musst für den Apache nur eine andere php.ini nehmen. Bei aktuellem PHP sollte es diese sein: /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/php.ini

Danach dann nicht vergessen den Apache neu zu starten, ein reload könnte auch reichen.

Sebastian

----------

## Obelix

So. Nachdem heute den ganzen Tag die Internetverbindung weg war, kann ich endlich wieder mit der Außenwelt kommunizieren. Und soll mir keine mit "dein Handy geht doch..." kommen  :Wink: 

Womit ich in meinem jugendlichen (*räusper*) Leichtsinn nicht gerechnet habe, ist, dass in der php.ini erst oben alles über "open_short_tags" steht und dann gefühlte 31000 Zeilen später dieser Wert auf Off gesetzt wird.

Ich danke für den Hinweis, dass es dieser Eintrag sein muss, er hat mich dazu veranlaßt das file weiter zu durchforsten. Jetzt kommen schon wieder neue Meldungen, aber da muss ich erst mal schauen...

Bis bald und schöne Grüße

Obelix

p.s. das mit dem overlay hatte ich versucht. Allerdings klappte das nicht, weil da libs angezogen würden die sich nicht haben installieren lassen. Drum habe ich den Weg mit dem selbsst-gepfrimel gewählt... Mal sehen, wie weit ich noch komme...

----------

